# Plant ID's Needed



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Locations of the plants: Nashua/Merrimack river in New Hampshire

























































(Image above, possibly aponogeton sp flower?)


















(Image above, vallisneria sp. americana?)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one looks like _Potamogeton perfoliatus_.

Are the plants from the 4th on the same? Hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> The first one looks like _Potamogeton perfoliatus_.
> 
> Are the plants from the 4th on the same? Hard to tell from the photos.


Yes the plant in the 4th image is the same as the previous few images.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Texas Transplant (Sep 24, 2017)

Number 4 &5 looks like hygrophylia and the one with the bud ,I have seen that in Texas,some kind of pickerel weed.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I thought the same thing abt 4 & 5 i didnt know exactly what type though! haha glad to see someone else thought that though


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

bump


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe, the second one is _Potamogeton amplifolius_. Maybe. But it's tough to nail it down from the photos.


----------

